# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Gomel (Belarus)

## ReDDeViL

I know it is not a Russian city but I would like to get information about this city.. Is Gomel worth a visit?

----------


## basurero

Dunno much about it but It appears it was in the direct fall out zone of the Chernobyl disaster. I'm in  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.gorod.gomel.by/page.aspx?module=album  http://info.gomel.by/map.php?wh2find=map 
А почему Гомель?

----------


## ReDDeViL

> http://www.gorod.gomel.by/page.aspx?module=album  http://info.gomel.by/map.php?wh2find=map 
> А почему Гомель?

 It's private...   ::   
Thanks for the links  ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Lampada  http://www.gorod.gomel.by/page.aspx?module=album  http://info.gomel.by/map.php?wh2find=map 
> А почему Гомель?   It's private...    
> Thanks for the links

 Not going to see some Russian girl who is gonna steal all your money?

----------


## Бармалей

> Not going to see some Russian girl who is gonna steal all your money?

 At first, I just kind of brushed aside this comment as being brash and rude; then I thought about it again, and quite frankly, he's right. It's nobody's damn business why you are going, but if it involves some foreign chick you'd be well-advised to consider the trillions of people who have posted on the internet about how they are going to meet some gal in the former USSR, among other places. Guess what? About 1 in 2553566363 actually finds a legit partner, and the others find someone who rips them off. You may find yourself drugged, you may find yourself confronted with a really big guy named Sergei who will rip your head off -- either way you'll end up with an empty wallet. 
So you may not be going to see some Russian girl (maybe she's BELO-russian  ::  ); I certainly hope not. And like I said, who knows what you're doing -- it's really nobody else's business. Just keep this in mind. In any case, if you do go, no matter what reason, good luck and try to keep safe -- joining anti-Lukashenka protests isn't recommended...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Do it anyway! Don't listen to these pessimists! 
1 to 2553566363 is good odds! Hey Barmaley, I put 1 buck on that it will be a legit partner. If I win you pay me 2553566363 bucks right?   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Do it anyway! Don't listen to these pessimists! 
> 1 to 2553566363 is good odds! Hey Barmaley, I put 1 buck on that it will be a legit partner. If I win you pay me 2553566363 bucks right?

 Bah. That only works in Vegas. In this case I'd only pay 356899:1 -- I can't afford that kind of money! 
Of course, accepting your bet is contingent upon you paying for his airfare home when he's busted in Gomel by said Sergei -- if it happens of course...

----------


## JKDMan

> I know it is not a Russian city but I would like to get information about this city.. Is Gomel worth a visit?

 I hope you took the trip. I had a great time in Minsk, Belarus last year.

----------

